# Nude Hiking anyone?



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2009)

In recent years, it has become fashionable for a growing number of Swiss and some foreigners to wander in the Alps clad in little more than hiking shoes and sun screen. Last summer, the number of nude hikers increased to such an extent that the hills often seemed alive with the sound of everything but the swish of trousers.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/17/world/europe/17swiss.html?_r=2&ref=travel


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> In recent years, it has become fashionable for a growing number of Swiss and some foreigners to wander in the Alps clad in little more than hiking shoes and sun screen. Last summer, the number of nude hikers increased to such an extent that the hills often seemed alive with the sound of everything but the swish of trousers.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/17/world/europe/17swiss.html?_r=2&ref=travel


Like the sound of thighs rubbing together? <shudders> 

I've done skinny dipping and lounged around in my tent nekkid with my lady friend and all that.. but to actually go out hiking sans protective clothing? 
Around the areas where I have hiked and hike now-a-days... it's not a good idea. 
Dunno what these people have to prove by doing so. Clothing not only hides the body but protects it as well. 
Duh!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2009)

The idea of wandering in the snow tackle out, just doesn't seem smart to me.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL, obviously there are no skeeters!


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The idea of wandering in the snow tackle out, just doesn't seem smart to me.



Is it really out though?  I mean... shrinkage....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well.........


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Is it really out though?  I mean... shrinkage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it all depends upon *who* you're hiking with... :uhyeah:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd like to turn around in my Swiss seat while leading the line and give them all a puppet show.  Thunder optional, but I suspect there will be rain during the performance.

"Say hello to my little friend!  How you like me now, eh?"


----------



## Omar B (Mar 19, 2009)

I enjoy camping and all but then entire time in the woods my pants do not come off, I don't care how long I'm up there.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 19, 2009)

i would absolutely hike naked.  

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2009)

2 words.
Papa Smurf.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I enjoy camping and all but then entire time in the woods my pants do not come off, I don't care how long I'm up there.



Wow ... you could pinch a loaf for a while, I suppose.

I can't consider nude hiking safe, especially in snow.  A stroll ... now, that's a tad different ... but if you're in need of aggressive tread on your boots, you're in need of clothing.

:lookie:

Can you get frostbite on your wienie?


----------



## Omar B (Mar 20, 2009)

You rang?


----------



## Omar B (Mar 20, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Wow ... you could pinch a loaf for a while, I suppose.
> I can't consider nude hiking safe, especially in snow.  A stroll ... now, that's a tad different ... but if you're in need of aggressive tread on your boots, you're in need of clothing.
> :lookie:
> Can you get frostbite on your wienie?



No, I go down the hill to where they have the facilities.  Not while I'm up there though, this bear does not you know what in the woods.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been to Switzerland in the summer, it's lovely and hot which brings the other problem...sunburn on bits you don't want burnt!
it'll not catch on here with our British summers rofl!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The idea of wandering in the snow tackle out, just doesn't seem smart to me.



Yeah, I read that in the Times. I don't get it!


----------



## Flea (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd be more worried about ticks myself.  :tantrum:


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 20, 2009)

I've ridden a bike naked. I imagine the road rash would be awful if one fell.

But people tend to be more careful if they're in the buff... Nude folks tend to focus on the immediate present and not do stuff like run through the thorny bramble with their twigs and berries flopping about, or frying bacon without an apron.

If anything, I think it would be a draw for Switzerland. Like nude beaches in tropical countries.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 20, 2009)

i've certainly added switzerland to my list of places to visit.

speaking of which, has anyone watch that show on abc, homeland security?  i caught a bit of it; they were preventing a hot 21 year old swiss girl from entering the country.

thanks, homeland security.

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i've certainly added switzerland to my list of places to visit.
> 
> speaking of which, has anyone watch that show on abc, homeland security?  i caught a bit of it; they were preventing a hot 21 year old swiss girl from entering the country.
> 
> ...


Did it involve smuggling torpedoes?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 20, 2009)

Just don't do this nude hiking in Arkansas in the 'bug' season. The mosquitoes are horrid. Same goes down here if you get near the Big Thicket (it isn't called that for nothing.)

And also keep in mind LYME DISEASE. When you are in the buff, those ticks can crawl up into all kinds of places.

Oh, and never cook bacon in the buff. That grease is hot.

Deaf


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 20, 2009)

Uhhh..no.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 20, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Just don't do this nude hiking in Arkansas in the 'bug' season. The mosquitoes are horrid. Same goes down here if you get near the Big Thicket (it isn't called that for nothing.)
> 
> And also keep in mind LYME DISEASE. When you are in the buff, those ticks can crawl up into all kinds of places.
> 
> ...


 
i fully recommend carrying a shotgun for mosquitoes when hiking in arkansas.

jf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 20, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i fully recommend carrying a shotgun for mosquitoes when hiking in arkansas.
> 
> jf



And a banjo.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 21, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> And a banjo.


 
them skeeters do have a purty mouth...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i fully recommend carrying a shotgun for mosquitoes when hiking in arkansas.



I think they say much the same in Wisconsin, where it's the state bird.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in Northern California...where poison oak is thick as weeds anywhere off-trail, and often on. The thought of having to rub copious amounts of calamine lotion on a serious set of skin rashes, itching like mad and broken out into a weeping rash, all over the parts of my body I would hope never to associate the words "weeping rash" with...I'll hold off on the nekkid hiking thing, for now.

D.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2009)

bugs, plants, bah.   That's why you hike nekid in the winter, sillys.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 21, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> bugs, plants, bah.   That's why you hike nekid in the winter, sillys.



That makes you hardcore.

Do they give belts out for that??

Wait... they're naked. Ranks get painted on.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I think they say much the same in Wisconsin, where it's the state bird.


 
Oh, I thought the Blackfly was the Wisconson state bird.  My bad.


----------



## AoCAdam (Mar 21, 2009)

Hah I find it hilarious that in the photo they are hiking nude but still wear hats. This is the first I have ever heard of hiking nude but it certainly sounds like an experience. As for me doing it, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 22, 2009)

Hm, I wonder how nude hiking would come across as a first date?  Yowza!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Hm, I wonder how nude hiking would come across as a first date?  Yowza!


Well it would serve as two indications. One, being how good you two really look sans clothes. Two, as how uninhibited you and your date really are. 

It also sort of ... cuts to the chase as it were.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Hm, I wonder how nude hiking would come across as a first date?



I like the way you think!


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 22, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Hm, I wonder how nude hiking would come across as a first date?



Might be a good way to get rid of a blind date gone bad?  Of course that could go bad real quick, also...


----------



## Omar B (Mar 22, 2009)

I still think the benefits outweigh the risks in that case.


----------

